

Ask HN: Have you ever pivoted backwards? - plebu

Have you ever gone back to an idea you previously abandoned?
======
dangrossman
Yes, but I don't consider revisiting ideas "pivoting".

[http://www.quora.com/Pivoting-business-strategy/How-do-
you-d...](http://www.quora.com/Pivoting-business-strategy/How-do-you-define-a-
pivot)

------
rhizome
?

